# Michael Kidd-Gilchrist



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What is his ceiling? Do we have any idea, or is it pretty much what we're seeing?

He needs to keep his fouls in check to really have the type of defensive impact he's capable of. I think you can win with him, but he's still developing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm very down on him right now. I watched two of his games this year, and he's an offensive liability that severely limits his team's effectiveness. I know this isn't exactly news, but he's got to learn to be at least a competent shooter.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I'm very down on him right now. I watched two of his games this year, and he's an offensive liability that severely limits his team's effectiveness. I know this isn't exactly news, but he's got to learn to be at least a competent shooter.


Feel the same way but the *difference between the Bobcats defense when he is on the court and off it is amazing*.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

He has played better this year and had some games where he was good offensively. He really needs to get himself a three ball and there is not much reason he can't develop one


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I still think he's a work in progress, I'm still trying to refrain from too harshly criticizing his game. He does a lot of things well that are valuable in terms of winning basketball games, if he keeps improving his skills he could end up being an impactful player. 

I wonder though, is he going to be better than Oladipo?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He's already a really good defender, and he's got a nifty post game/ability to get to the rim. If Price can just make him a position-average shooter he's got a shot at some all-star appearances.


----------

